# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Πάει το παπαγαλάκι μου :΄(

## -Vasia1997-

Παιδια σημερα το παπαγαλακι μου μας αφησε.Φαινεται δεν αντεξε την κακια του ιδιοκτητρια και ειπε να φυγει μετα απο μονο 4μηνες μακρια της.Το μονο φανερο που ειδα οτι ειχε αιμα στο ενα του ματι καταταλα μια χαρα ::

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι βασια.τι ειχε αλλαξει τις τελευταιες μερες?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Γενικως πριν 2βδομαδες εκανε ολη την ωρα διαρροια.Μου εδωσε o mitsman ενα φαρμακο του το ειχα βαλει και ειχε γινει καλυτερα και τωρα ξαφνικα εκει που ητανε πλεον μια χαρα πεθανε

----------


## mariakappa

και το ματακι του γιατι ειχε αιμα? ειχε χτυπησει ή ειχε αιμοραγια?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Δεν ξερω παντως δεν ηταν αιμοραγια αλλα ειχε αιμα(υποψιαζομαι μηπως το χτυπησε το αλλο αν και δεν τα ειχα δει ποτε να τσακωνονται)

----------


## mariakappa

μαλλον τωρα θα ειναι πιο ηρεμος αφου ταλαιπωρηθηκε τοσο.σιγουρα ομως θα του λειπεις. :sad:

----------


## serafeim

Λυπάμαι πολύ βάσια ... Αυτούς τους τέσσερις μήνες που ήσασταν μαζί σίγουρα πέρασε φανταστικά... 
Αντίο μικρέ μας φίλε..

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μην το βάζεις κάτω και μην απογοητεύεσαι, κάποιο άλλο μικρό θα χρειαστεί την φροντιδα σου!!
Να είσαι έτοιμη να του την δώσεις!

----------


## jk21

Βασια λυπαμαι ... σαν για εσωτερικη αιμοραγια μου φαινεται ...  πιθανον καποια συγκρουση που δεν αντιληφθηκες ! δεν ειναι σαν εσενα οι κακοι ανθρωποι κοριτσι μου !!! μην το ξαναπεις αυτο!

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι... κοιτα καλα το κλουβι και ψαξε να βρεις την αιτια!

----------


## wings

Λυπάμαι. Αν ήταν μαζί με άλλο τότε το χτύπησε το άλλο. Συμβαίνει καμιά φορά και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. Είχα μια θηλυκιά μπάτζι κάποτε που μου σκότωσε τον αρσενικό, υπέθεσα ότι έγινε γιατί αυτή ήθελε να ζευγαρώσει και ο άλλος ήταν αδιάφορος (αρκετά μεγάλος στην ηλικία) γιατί με τον επόμενο αρσενικό ήταν μια χαρά. Τέτοια φαινόμενα παρατηρούνται πιο συχνά σε lovebird, αλλά ακόμα και σε εξωτικά ή ιθαγενή και με πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα αλλά όχι ανύπαρκτη σε καναρίνια.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βάσια πολύ λυπάμαι για το μικρούλι σου......  :sad:

----------


## Kostakos

τι λες τώρα ρε Βάσια? Πωπω κρίμααα!! αλλά πετάει κάπου καλύτερα με άλλα παπαγαλάκια!! ::

----------


## Εφη

κρίμα Βάσια...

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ελπιζω εκει που ειναι να περναει χιλιες φορες καλυτερα απο εδω.Εψαξα το κλουβι και δεν βρηκα κατι που θα μπορουσε να το τραυματισει.Απολυμανα ολα τα κλουβια μιας και εδω και 3 μηνες(με εξαιρεση την τευλευταια του εβδομαδα) εκανε συνεχεια διαρροια.Επισης τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μπορει να ειναι απο ασιτια αφου οταν το ειδα ειχε παλι κοφτερο ραμφος.Ειχα παρατηρησει και η θηλυκια δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα στο να τρωνε μαζι.Μαλιστα ολη την ωρα του  εφτιαχνε το φτερωμα και γενικως ηταν πυρωμενη.Δεν ξερω ας ελπισω μονο να μη συμβει σε κανενα αλλο αυτο που μου συνεβει

----------


## lilith

κριμα βασια για το μικρο σου...λυπάμαι..ηταν τυχερο που σε είχε αυτό το διάστημα παντως

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Μακαρι τουλαχιστον να ζουσε καλα οσο καιρο το ειχα

----------


## Jordan

Βασια λυπαμαι  :sad:

----------

